# SBF Problem



## chayes627 (Aug 1, 2011)

So I goofed up. I had the enounter ics droid x rom on my phone running fine for about 2 weeks now. i wanted to play a game sinc 3d hardware acceleration isnt working i have to go back to a gb rom. well not thinking about it i downloaded liberty 3 thru rom toolbox. well it was for the droid x since i had a droid x rom on my phone.flashed liberty 3 doing the normal procedures. go to boot went to red m the straight to bootloader. tried to sbf and it failed. now it goes straight to bootloader and says code corrupt. am i screwed?

edit: 5th try sbfing is a charm? after 4 tries i pulled battery and let it sit for 10-15 mins, phone was hot when i pulled it so i have no idea.


----------

